# What should i do???!!!



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

The first chick just hatched, but it was still bloody and has some yolk left! What do I do?! It looked like the poor thing can barely breathe?! Under mom right now, but what can I do? Is this dangerous?! Will this chick survive?


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

It's been 30 minutes and I can still hear the baby making squeaking sounds from under mom. Does this mean it will be okay? So long as I don't move the baby and disturb them will it absorb the yolk fine?


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm really not sure what will happen in this case but I really wish all the best!
I hope (s)he makes it


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> I'm really not sure what will happen in this case but I really wish all the best!
> I hope (s)he makes it


Thank you. It looks like there was some blood, but he/she wasn't attached to the shell in any way... And so far sounds good, just hoping if I leave it alone he//she will absorb the yolk.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

The parents will probably feed her if she needs to get fed! Just monitor her crop extra for a few days


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Haimovfids said:


> The parents will probably feed her if she needs to get fed! Just monitor her crop extra for a few days


Thank you.  I think in this case I will need all the advice I can get. Just hope that this doesn't happen to any of the others.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

Read this article by srtiels - it describes a technique for helping the baby absorb the yolk sac after hatch. http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/assisted-hatches-updated.html The part that you need is a pretty good distance down the page, in the part called "what about problems". The pictures right above that section are relevant so look at those too. Also the pictures at the end of the section.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> Read this article by srtiels - it describes a technique for helping the baby absorb the yolk sac after hatch. http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/assisted-hatches-updated.html The part that you need is a pretty good distance down the page, in the part called "what about problems". The pictures right above that section are relevant so look at those too. Also the pictures at the end of the section.


Thank you so VERY VERY much! Reading it right now!


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks for this info...I ran to the box to try and get the chick out to start imediately...but the baby was squished. :'(


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear that


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

Lougirl said:


> I'm sorry to hear that


I'm really upset. I think she was trying to keep him warm, but it was just too much pressure.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sorry that you lost the baby. It would be unusual for a baby to be harmed by a parent sitting on it. This is going to sound a little gruesome, but it's possible that the baby passed away so the parents intentionally squished it. This is actually a sanitation technique, where they flatten out the body of a dead chick so it will dry out as quickly as possible and be less of a bacteria hazard. srtiels has a collage about it but I can't find it right now. 

I'd recommend that you read the article anyway, so that if another chick has yolk problems you'll be able to start helping right away.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> I'm sorry that you lost the baby. It would be unusual for a baby to be harmed by a parent sitting on it. This is going to sound a little gruesome, but it's possible that the baby passed away so the parents intentionally squished it. This is actually a sanitation technique, where they flatten out the body of a dead chick so it will dry out as quickly as possible and be less of a bacteria hazard. srtiels has a collage about it but I can't find it right now.
> 
> I'd recommend that you read the article anyway, so that if another chick has yolk problems you'll be able to start helping right away.


Yeah, I read it all. And you're right, that's probably what happened because I found it under the other eggs.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I found the link: http://www.justcockatiels.net/where-did-the-baby-go.html I'm sorry that it turned out this way, and I hope the remaining eggs are more successful.


----------



## dshiro2012 (Feb 4, 2013)

tielfan said:


> I found the link: http://www.justcockatiels.net/where-did-the-baby-go.html I'm sorry that it turned out this way, and I hope the remaining eggs are more successful.


Thank you...Me, too!


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I'm so sorry for the loss of the chick


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear you lost a chick :frown:


----------

